# hyperlink auf textmarke



## Jango Azzameen (31. Juli 2008)

Hi!

ich habe folgendes Problem:
in einer access Datenbank soll es möglich sein über einen hyperlink zu einer bestimmten textstelle in Word zu springen. Überall im Internet fand ich nur die Antwort das es nur über VBA zu realisieren ist, jedoch ohne konkrette antwort wie.

Also könnte mir jemand helfen und mir entweder eine nicht-VBA lösung geben oder mir sagen wie es in VBA zu realisieren ist?

Mfg Jango


----------



## Zvoni (31. Juli 2008)

Erstelle das Ziel-Word-Dokument (also wo der Hyperlink hinweisen soll).

In diesem Word-Dokument kannst du nach belieben sogenannte Textmarken vergeben, die du auch frei benennen kannst. Allerdings nur an Stellen, an denen du im Dokument schon "gewesen" bist. Das ganze findest du unter "Einfügen - Textmarke"

Word.Doc speichern, und dann musst du in Access unter "Einfügen - Hyperlink" zuerst  das Word-Doc auswählen (NICHT MIT DOPPELCLICK - einfach nur anwählen). Jetzt müsste rechts im Dialog ein Button sein namens "Textmarke". Wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast, müsstest du dort deine Textmarken aus dem Word-Doc finden


----------

